# Sicily



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi everyone. Looking for a Sicily update. My wife and I have a trip scheduled for the end of the month for 8 days and were wondering what the latest is regarding openings and closings, and in general what is happening. Trying to decide if we should reschedule.
Thanks


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Where are you located? The big issue is if you're from the red zone they want you to go into quartine for 14 days. 

The closures are national. Museums,theatres etc


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

We're planning on 4 days in Palermo and 4 days in Catania.


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

Sorry Nick, I guess you were asking where we live here. We're coming from Teramo, Abruzzo.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Sorry I meant where are you coming from? The regions are trying to encourage people coming from northern Italy to go into isolation.


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks Nick, I'm hoping things are much the same as here. Business as usual as much as possible.


----------

